# "Let 'em eat cake!" After all, it almost killed me...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife and I went shopping yesterday, and while we were out she stopped to get a cake for one of her "all girlie" groups. She came out with a big one and a little one. She stated it must have been eight years since we had cake, after all, we've tried to eat 'clean.'

So, I had a piece of this beautiful cake with thick icing flowers and border, and it was terrific--for about an hour!

Suddenly--and I mean suddenly--I felt like a bouncer had gut-punched me! You could hear my stomach gurgle and try to retch! I simply went to bed, but I never got to stay there!

From 1:00AM on, my digestive tract turned traitor. Fortunately for me we have three showers and coffee is always brewing.

So if you want to kill someone, cut sugar out of their diet for eight years--then spoon feed them anything sweet!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

You have my sympathies, it would almost kill me with the sugar, I get reading in the 400+ now, from doing less than that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I get reading in the 400+ now


Do you mean your resting pulse rate! Oy, vey, for me that's six to eight minutes!

Take my advice, throw your sugar bowl and salt shaker away, buy gym clothes, find a 24-hour-gym, and never leave it!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Do you mean your resting pulse rate! Oy, vey, for me that's six to eight minutes!
> 
> Take my advice, throw your sugar bowl and salt shaker away, buy gym clothes, find a 24-hour-gym, and never leave it!


No, that is not a pulse rate, it is a blood sugar reading. My pancreas is slowly giving up the ghost. I am 63 years old, and everything is going south.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> My pancreas is slowly giving up the ghost. I am 63 years old, and everything is going south.


Yikes, you're seven years younger than I am! Don't give up! There must be a mafia chieftain in your town, he obviously has a doctor who knows to never give up!

Go to the best clinic in your neck of the woods, and ask for a specialist. It's easier for me because I can be a real jerk, believe it or not.

My Grandfather and my Aunt Clara lived to be 94 years of age. Sure, their genes helped, but pure meanness pushed them over the finish line!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Yikes, you're seven years younger than I am! Don't give up! There must be a mafia chieftain in your town, he obviously has a doctor who knows to never give up!
> 
> Go to the best clinic in your neck of the woods, and ask for a specialist. It's easier for me because I can be a real jerk, believe it or not.
> 
> My Grandfather and my Aunt Clara lived to be 94 years of age. Sure, their genes helped, but pure meanness pushed them over the finish line!


I am following right in the footsteps of my mother and father; they had severe diabetes, and it flowed over to me. But sometimes I am my own worst enemy, and I can't blame all of it on bloodline.
I go to the VA for treatment, and they do the best that they can do, but I am going through a bottle of Lantus every ten days now. That is about 3x as fast as in January 2019. It doesn't even bother me anymore to think about it.

The VA is full of specialists, and I am seeing a PharmD, plus I am going to see a Nutritionist too, plus a regular MD. I have seen an Endocrinologist too. 
He was a putz and had another Endo with him, and he seemed more interested in impressing the other guy, that in treating me. He did both.

There ain't a whole lot that can be done to stop the progression, I can easily make it worse, but it is very difficult to make it better.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That reminds me of when, after spending three years in Germany, I thought it'd be a great idea to gorge on Long John Silvers' greasy food. I still remember it after 30 years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Let 'em eat cake" What was cake at the time in history this was suppose to have been said ? It was flour water and egg. Eat by the poor and hard up of the day it was not even bread. No real evidence the Queen really said it as some have reported it in history.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> "Let 'em eat cake" What was cake at the time in history this was suppose to have been said ? It was flour water and egg. Eat by the poor and hard up of the day it was not even bread. No real evidence the Queen really said it as some have reported it in history.


That is a popular rumor for the last 200 years.
Her name was Marie Antoinette.
The queen lost her head to Madam Guillotine, post French revolution, when all royals were put on in a show trial and eventually executed.
Her children, very young were spared but exiled for life.
Anyone who was of royal lineage and could ascend to the throne no matter how removed from the food chain lost their head.
She actually had no idea of the suffering and deprivation the commoners lived under, she was well insulated from the outside world.
The revolution started in 1789 at the Bastille prison and spread from there throughout France, some escaped to England, Germany and other points never to return.
The cause as usual was created by the government officials, like ours, thought of themselves superior to the masses.
This same evolution was followed in Tsarists Russia during the First World War, but led by Marxist/Leninist and them included.
All of the Romanov immediate family were killed(7) and dumped into a well. 
None of those officials in either country let the royals know anything about the common people and their suffering.
The civil war that preceded the overthrow cost around 8+ million lives, civilian, white and red Russians.
There was a bloodbath of educated Russians post revolution, even those without a political bent.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> That reminds me of when, after spending three years in Germany, I thought it'd be a great idea to gorge on Long John Silvers' greasy food. I still remember it after 30 years.


That is because you did not eat enough Bockwurst, Nokwurst and Liverwurst while on the base.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

American food is mostly garbage. Walk in the grocery store and look at all that refined, processed crap. Look at all the added sugar and bleached flower. The people that eat this crap have deformed bodies from it. 

I do not eat cake and never will.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I do not eat cake and never will.


If I was a bachelor I wouldn't eat it either. Some foods, like cake, are never eaten here except for several years passing. I would eat yams (or dark green vegetables) and perch at every meal, if insanity let me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CBD oil will cure all of that. Get it at your local vape shop or Ink parlor.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CBD oil will cure all of that. Get it at your local vape shop or Ink parlor.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> CBD oil will cure all of that. Get it at your local vape shop or Ink parlor.


I bought a bottle of that and used +1/3 eye-dropper three times per day. I thought about buying a Japanese motorcycle--and fearing poison--I just went back to sweating at the gym.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rumor is it works better if it has some THC in it..at least for indigestion...so a lady we know who buys the stuff. She gets the good stuff from Colarodo mail order. Pretty sure that stuff my cousin makes in Maine has a bit of THC in it too. Just guessing since think he told me that one time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Rumor is it works better if it has some THC in it..at least for indigestion...so a lady we know who buys the stuff. She gets the good stuff from Colarodo mail order. Pretty sure that stuff my cousin makes in Maine has a bit of THC in it too. Just guessing since think he told me that one time.


 That's the plan convince people to get it to really work it must have THC. Drive up price and sales of pot.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> my cousin makes in Maine has a bit of THC


It's more convenient for me, we have one of these "apothecaries" within sight of my house. I didn't think mine was strong enough to let me know I took something. I think a massage (by a cutie) would beat CBD Oil every time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> That's the plan convince people to get it to really work it must have THC. Drive up price and sales of pot.


Never thought of that angle. From what the lady said...surmise she most likely thinks the ad campaign is swinging farther into making folks believe it works just as good without the THC coponent..but it really dont...according to her personal scientific side by side research on the topic at least as if pertains to indigestion. Now this link says you are right. lol. Now I aint sure which side of the fence to fall over. 
https://cannabis.net/blog/opinion/thc-oil-vs-cbd-oil-which-one-is-better


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Never thought of that angle. From what the lady said...surmise she most likely thinks the ad campaign is swinging farther into making folks believe it works just as good without the THC coponent..but it really dont...according to her personal scientific side by side research on the topic at least as if pertains to indigestion. Now this link says you are right. lol. Now I aint sure which side of the fence to fall over.
> https://cannabis.net/blog/opinion/thc-oil-vs-cbd-oil-which-one-is-better


 Well if you don't get high on it , that makes it harder to convince you it works. Get stoned you don't care if it works or not. 
Someone I know was being treated with CBD oil for cancer. yep he was doing great and getting better everyday. Until he died, right about the time line the doctors had given him


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Well if you don't get high on it , that makes it harder to convince you it works. Get stoned you don't care if it works or not.
> Someone I know was being treated with CBD oil for cancer. yep he was doing great and getting better everyday. Until he died, right about the time line the doctors had given him


Hear you on that. One of best old pals who lives in legal state for medical cannabis had highly bad somache ailments and he got THC edibles for the pain. He said it keep his so wacked out he just didnt noice he had any pain. Finally managed to wean himself off the things but he wears an ostomey bag so maybe that helped his pain too.


----------

